# Precuela



## Baldaio

Hola
¿Hay algún sinónimo para la palabra "precuela", entendida como obra literaria anterior a otra?
Gracias


----------



## hosec

Hola:

En algún lugar leí "protosecuela", pero no sé cuánto éxito tiene este término entre los especialistas.

Saludos


----------



## Baldaio

Gracias, hosec. Creo que me quedo con _precuela,_ que dentro de todo me resulta más "normal".
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

"Precuela" normalmente se entiende como una obra que, aunque se publica después de otra, contiene una historia anterior a ella.


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> "Precuela" normalmente se entiende como una obra que, aunque se publica después de otra, contiene una historia anterior a ella.


 
¿Normalmente dónde, Jellby? Para mí eso es una gringada, a raíz de _Star Wars. _Yo me quedo con prólogo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> ¿Normalmente dónde, Jellby? Para mí eso es una gringada, a raíz de _Star Wars. _Yo me quedo con prólogo.



Pues no digo que no. "Precuela" de todas formas no aparece en el DRAE, pero yo siempre que la he oído/leído era en ese contexto, ya sea Star Wars, La Fundación, o cualquier cosa parecida.


----------



## Atilano

Me parece un palabro especialmente desgraciado.
Secuela viene de sequor, como locuela de loquor, y es un disparate tomar la sílaba se- como un prefijo que se pueda sustituir por otro.
Para expresar esa idea tenemos anticipo, anticipación, adelanto, avance, precedente, antecedente, precursor, predecesor, preludio, presagio...


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Completamente de acuerdo con Atilano; precuela es una zanganada.
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Atilano said:


> Me parece un palabro especialmente desgraciado.
> Secuela viene de sequor, como locuela de loquor, y es un disparate tomar la sílaba se- como un prefijo que se pueda sustituir por otro.
> Para expresar esa idea tenemos anticipo, anticipación, adelanto, avance, precedente, antecedente, precursor, predecesor, preludio, presagio...


Pues yo estoy de acuerdo con Jellby, aunque no digo que Atilano no tenga su parte de razón. Se está hablando de lo que significa *precuela *y de cómo se utiliza, y ninguno de los términos de Atilano sirven, a no ser que le otorguemos ahora un significado nuevo. 
También pienso que es un palabro poco afortunado, pero suele emplearse en un ámbito restringido (yo al menos así lo he oído siempre). 
Ahora que quizá *antecedente*... no estaría mal. 
Saludos,


----------



## pejeman

Entonces podemos reescribir los libros de Historia y decir que los lictores romanos eran el _préquito_ de los cónsules, quienes venían con su séquito y luego mandarles los libros a los doctos joligudenses.


----------



## Namarne

pejeman said:


> Entonces podemos reescribir los libros de Historia y decir que los lictores romanos eran el _préquito_ de los cónsules, quienes venían con su séquito y luego mandarles los libros a los doctos joligudenses.


Hombre, no, tampoco es como para aplicar la cosa como si fuera una fórmula matemática.  
Está claro que *precuela *es una palabra que no (nos) gusta. Yo al menos me incluyo. Pero considero que es explicable desde un uso muy informal del lenguaje. A veces uno se toma licencias y acepta, en determinadas situaciones, este tipo de palabras o coletillas de moda. 
(Caramba, qué difícil es defender aquello en lo que uno no cree... ¿Esto es hacer de abogado del diablo?)


----------



## burbujita1

Namarne said:


> Hombre, no, tampoco es como para aplicar la cosa como si fuera una fórmula matemática.
> Está claro que *precuela *es una palabra que no (nos) gusta. Yo al menos me incluyo. Pero considero que es explicable desde un uso muy informal del lenguaje. A veces uno se toma licencias y acepta, en determinadas situaciones, este tipo de palabras o coletillas de moda.
> (Caramba, qué difícil es defender aquello en lo que uno no cree... ¿Esto es hacer de abogado del diablo?)


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, es como lo que se dice ahora de "customizar el móvil"   cuando en español se ha usado "personalizar" de toda la vida. Pero ya se sabe que en el lenguaje informal pasan este tipo de cosas.
Un saludete.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

De acuerdo con Namarne. Ahora, ¿qué palabra puede sustituir a *precuela*? No me parece que *prólogo*, *predecesor*, *precedente* o alguna de las otras palabras propuestas cubra por completo la idea.

Quizá sea un mal necesario (me voy protegiendo de las piedras y tomates... ).

Atentamente,


----------



## An:)

Hola a todos, aquí estoy nuevamente, esta vez con una duda que ha nacido por mera curiosidad...

¿Alguien sabe de dónde proviene o cuándo comienza a utilizarse la palabra *precuela*?
Actualmente está muy en vigencia en el ámbito cinematográfico y literario, en frases como "la precuela de tal o cual libro o película" para significar la historia o sucesos anteriores al libro en cuestión ¿Estoy en lo correcto?

Pero no figura en la RAE ni tampoco en la web pude encontrar más que el uso que mencioné anteriormente...

Desde ya gracias a todos...
Besos...
AN


----------



## tesalia

Hola An:
Como colaboración a tu investigación, te copio parte de este *artículo*:
«…La palabra 'precuela' es un neologismo o portmanteau copiado del inglés _prequel_ ('secuela' deriva del latín 'sequela'). Para el castellano se ha propuesto el término 'protosecuela', de _proto-_ (primero, original) y _sequela_ (seguido, continuado)…».

Espero te ayude de alguna manera. Saludos,
*Tesalia*


----------



## javier8907

De las propuestas por Atilano, me parece que "preludio" da en el clavo, no sé a los demás.


----------



## Namarne

javier8907 said:


> De las propuestas por Atilano, me parece que "preludio" da en el clavo, no sé a los demás.


Sí, lo que pasa es que la precuela suele estar escrita e incluso pensada _después _de la obra principal. Es como cuando un best-seller tiene mucho éxito y se hace una secuela; pero en lugar de una historia que siga la acción, se escribe una que la anteceda, y de ahí lo de precuela. Un preludio para mí es otra cosa.


----------



## javier8907

Para mí un preludio es algo que sirve de introducción a algo, según el DRAE:

* 1.     * m. Aquello que precede y sirve de entrada, preparación o principio a algo.

(Tiene más entradas, pero son conceptos musicales.) En el caso de que hablemos de novelas o películas de cine, "preludio" admite este significado, independientemente de que esté pensado o publicado antes o después que la historia principal. Así, una "precuela" sería un preludio, mientras que un preludio no tiene por qué ser una "precuela". Por lo tanto, "precuela" tiene a su favor frente a "preludio" su significado más concreto, y en su contra, que suena muy mal y que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. La cuestión es que el inglés es mucho más dado a hacer palabros mezclando voces que no tienen mucho que ver (por poner tres que se conocen incluso en castellano: smog=smoke+fog,  motel= motor+hotel, brunch=breakfast+lunch), pero cuando las raíces tienen el mismo sentido en castellano, es como si hiciéramos lo mismo con las palabras castellanas, y eso ya chirría más. Por lo menos así lo veo yo.


----------



## Jellby

Namarne said:


> Sí, lo que pasa es que la precuela suele estar escrita e incluso pensada _después _de la obra principal. Es como cuando un best-seller tiene mucho éxito y se hace una secuela; pero en lugar de una historia que siga la acción, se escribe una que la anteceda, y de ahí lo de precuela. Un preludio para mí es otra cosa.



Bueno... en la serie de la Fundación de Asimov, hay una novela que se llama "preludio" (incluso en inglés), y que está escrita con posterioridad a las demás. Lo que pasa es que en esa época el término "precuela" no se había inventado o na estaba de moda, imagino.


----------



## Namarne

Jellby said:


> Bueno... en la serie de la Fundación de Asimov, hay una novela que se llama "preludio" (incluso en inglés), y que está escrita con posterioridad a las demás. Lo que pasa es que en esa época el término "precuela" no se había inventado o na estaba de moda, imagino.


Sí, yo pienso que es eso, que el término se ha creado bastante recientemente, y que tiene que ver más con la explotación de un éxito de ventas que con otra cosa. (Alguien responsable de temas de promoción podría decir hoy que Asimov escribió una precuela a la que tituló "Preludio".)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Curioseando por ahí encontré este artículo en Wikipedia y me acordé de esta discusión. Como decía Hosec al principio del hilo, al parecer sí es protosecuela. Ese artículo me llevó a este otro, donde se explica cómo se fusionan las palabras para crear una nueva.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sólo para confirmar: he visto últimamente esta palabra para referirse a la más reciente película del Planeta de los Simios, en la que se ve lo que sucedió *antes*, es decir, cómo llegaron los primates a conquistar la tierra.
Supongo que para oponerse a secuela, término muy utilizado para definir las partes 2, 3, 4 y hasta 8 de equis película.
Nunca me gustó secuela (consecuencia de algo, no aplicable a películas, a mi entender) y menos precuela. De igual manera, esta peli es una secuela: doble contradicción.

Os escucho, agradecido. (Con la imagen de Charlton Heston en la playa, mirando la Estatua de la Libertad derruida... emblemática y aterradora para mi generación).


----------



## Colchonero

Sí, a mí también me ha rechinado lo de precuela  (pero después de lo de _acompañanta_, no me atrevo a descalificarla)


----------



## miguel89

Sí, pero la usan sobre todo los críticos de cine y los que se quieren dar aires de entendidos. Más común en el habla cotidiana es decir 'la segunda parte' en vez de 'secuela', y hacer un rodeo para explicar el significado de 'precuela'. Hablo de lo que percibo que sucede donde vivo, por supuesto.


----------



## Vampiro

Y para terminar de embarrarla, esta "precuela" es "remake" de la parte ocho de la anterior "secuela".  O sea, un refrito de algo que ya estaba frito con aceite rancio.
_


----------



## duvija

Y 'precuela se usa en inglés', bueno, dicho en inglés, claro. ¿No viene de ahí ese uso? porque teníamos el concepto, pero no la palabra, y eso termina en 'préstamos' eternos.


----------



## torrebruno

A mí, como _La guerra de las galaxias _me dejó lobomótico de por vida, me da igual ya como las llaméis.


----------



## Calambur

Jamás oí _precuela_ (y no lo lamento).


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> Jamás oí _precuela_ (y no lo lamento).



¡Qué bien, ya somos dos!


----------



## ErOtto

Calambur said:


> Jamás oí _precuela_ (y no lo lamento).



Más bien, lo que lamento es acabar de leerla aquí por primera vez.


----------



## Vampiro

“Secuela” me parece una palabra nefasta para segundas o terceras partes de una película, aunque a fuerza de escucharlo puedo convivir con ello.
Pero “precuela” es rayar en la mejornodigoloqueestoypensando.  Jamás me acostumbraré a ese engendro.
Ademas la película del mono antigua ya era bastante mala como para rehacerla.
En fin, como ya dijeron, no falta el que quiere parecer erudito.
Allá ellos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

*_Precuela_ es un puro disparate, y punto. Ni está bien construída como neologismo. Una cagada desde el punto de vista de la formación de palabras en español. Usarla es _grave delito idiomático_.
*Secuela* viene en última instancia del latín *sequor* 'seguir'. *_Precuela_ está formada con el prefijo de anterioridad *pre*-, legítimo en español, pero añadido a una inexistente base *_-cuela_. El perpetrador de tal _aborto lingüístico_ entendió la _sílaba_ *se-* de _secuela_ como algún tipo de prefijo y, reflejamente, lo intercambió por *pre*-. Una _barbaridad inculta, grave_ y, lo peor de todo, _horrorosa y cacofónica_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Me uno al coro de los que no lo lamentan, pero prepararé mis oídos. Tengo la sospecha de que las cosas malas tienen, una vez lanzadas al ruedo, mayor velocidad de propagación que las buenas.


----------



## Valtiel

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que decís, y me consuela ligeramente. Aunque, si lo pienso un poco mejor, me quedo igual, porque a ver quién es el valiente que se atreve a prohibir tales neologismos abominables y absurdos, si ya no hacen caso ni a la ASALE. Si no quieren atender a razones, no quieren aprender, no quieren ser mejores personas...

Los primeros que usaron _precuela_ seguramente están tan panchos, o incluso contentos... ¿Dónde está la justicia lingüística? Me niego a aceptar que unos cuantos monos con apariencia humana (no hablo de los de las películas, precisamente...) tengan las mismas posibilidades, la misma credibilidad e incluso el mismo derecho que cualquiera de vostros o yo mismo, que me paso gran parte del tiempo estudiando lingüística e intentando informar, como puedo y sin demasiados resultados, a los demás para que escriban y hablen mínimamente bien...

Y me dejo cosas en el tintero...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Aviador

XiaoRoel said:


> *_Precuela_ es un puro disparate, y punto. Ni está bien construída como neologismo. Una cagada desde el punto de vista de la formación de palabras en español. Usarla es _grave delito idiomático_.
> *Secuela* viene en última instancia del latín *sequor* 'seguir'. *_Precuela_ está formada con el prefijo de anterioridad *pre*-, legítimo en español, pero añadido a una inexistente base *_-cuela_. El perpetrador de tal _aborto lingüístico_ entendió la _sílaba_ *se-* de _secuela_ como algún tipo de prefijo y, reflejamente, lo intercambió por *pre*-. Una _barbaridad inculta, grave_ y, lo peor de todo, _horrorosa y cacofónica_.


Muy bien dicho. Excelente y clara explicación que podrán entender hasta los creadores del palabrejo y sus seguidores. 



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Me uno al coro de los que no lo lamentan, pero prepararé mis oídos. Tengo la sospecha de que las cosas malas tienen, una vez lanzadas al ruedo, mayor velocidad de propagación que las buenas.


 


Valtiel said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que decís, y me consuela ligeramente. Aunque, si lo pienso un poco mejor, me quedo igual, porque a ver quién es el valiente que se atreve a prohibir tales neologismos abominables y absurdos, si ya no hacen caso ni a la ASALE. Si no quieren atender a razones, no quieren aprender, no quieren ser mejores personas...
> 
> Los primeros que usaron _precuela_ seguramente están tan panchos, o incluso contentos... ¿Dónde está la justicia lingüística? Me niego a aceptar que unos cuantos monos con apariencia humana (no hablo de los de las películas, precisamente...) tengan las mismas posibilidades, la misma credibilidad e incluso el mismo derecho que cualquiera de vostros o yo mismo, que me paso gran parte del tiempo estudiando lingüística e intentando informar, como puedo y sin demasiados resultados, a los demás para que escriban y hablen mínimamente bien...
> 
> Y me dejo cosas en el tintero...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Claro, colegas. Luego, cuando las aberraciones como esta se establecen, los conformistas arguyen que si millones de moscas comen caca... o pretenden denostarnos con calificativos como _prescriptivistas_. Ya nos ha pasado con cosas como _electrolinera_, _bizarro_ con sentido de estrafalario y _habemos_ con sentido de existencia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Claro, colegas. Luego, cuando las aberraciones como esta se establecen, los conformistas arguyen que si millones de moscas comen caca... o pretenden denostarnos con calificativos como _prescriptivistas_. Ya nos ha pasado con cosas como _electrolinera_, _bizarro_ con sentido de estrafalario y _habemos_ con sentido de existencia.


_*Vox quae in eremo clamat*_.


----------



## Colchonero

XiaoRoel said:


> _*Vox quae in eremo clamat*_.



Pero tenemos razón; perdemos siempre, pero tenemos razón.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Como dijo el poeta, *NOS QUEDA LA PALABRA*. Que no es poco. (Disculpen el grito gráfico.)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Muchas gracias a todos.
Me alivia saber que mis sospechas estaban más que fundadas.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Agró

Chisdiez, iba a proponer "protohistoria", pero va y resulta que existe y no encaja bien.

Precuento/Protocuento.
Prelogo/Protologo.

Venga, contribuid.


----------



## Vampiro

Protopelícula.
_


----------



## Colchonero

Antefilm. ¿Vale?


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> Protopelícula.
> _



Para que tan largo... _*PRE*_lícula. 

Y para secuela... _*POST*_lícula 




Colchonero said:


> Antefilm. ¿Vale?



No porque es un seudoanglicismo.


----------



## Colchonero

ErOtto said:


> No porque es un seudoanglicismo.



¡Dita sea!


----------



## Vampiro

“Filmogénesis”
¡¡Ea!!, con esa les maté el punto a todos.
_


----------



## ErOtto

Entonces, la película Origen es una _precuela_, ¿no?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Por lo que entiendo de lo que hasta ahora se ha dicho, que no es mucho, una precuela es un efecto que precede a su causa, algo así como una cola que muerde la boca de una pescadilla. Si es así, a lo que ya se ha dicho de esa pastraca, por ejemplo por Xiao Roel con su habitual competencia y contundencia, hay que añadir que es un imposible metafísico. Por algo se emplea en una guerra de las galaxias con aparatos voladores que se llevan por delante toda la fisica, desde Arquímedes a Einstein o Planck.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por lo que entiendo de lo que hasta ahora se ha dicho, que no es mucho, una precuela es un efecto que precede a su causa, algo así como una cola que muerde la boca de una pescadilla. Si es así, a lo que ya se ha dicho de esa pastraca, por ejemplo por Xiao Roel con su habitual competencia y contundencia, hay que añadir que es un imposible metafísico. Por algo se emplea en una guerra de las galaxias con aparatos voladores que se llevan por delante toda la fisica, desde Arquímedes a Einstein o Planck.


Una "precuela" es, o pretende ser, una película que relata el origen de la historia, Manuel.
En este caso el por qué los simios gobernaban el planeta Tierra cuando llegaron los astronautas perdidos en el tiempo.
Es la historia de César un mono barrendero que se sentía explotado por los humanos oligarcas, y formó el sindicato de monos barrenderos, pero como no escucharon sus justas demandas laborales, consiguieron armas e iniciaron una revolución (¿te suena la historia?).
Vaya a saber uno por qué causas empezará la revolución en el rimeic, pero no pienso averiguarlo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Una "precuela" es, o pretende ser, una película que relata el origen de la historia, Manuel.
> En este caso el por qué los simios gobernaban el planeta Tierra cuando llegaron los astronautas perdidos en el tiempo.
> Es la historia de César un mono barrendero que se sentía explotado por los humanos oligarcas, y formó el sindicato de monos barrenderos, pero como no escucharon sus justas demandas laborales, consiguieron armas e iniciaron una revolución (¿te suena la historia?).
> Vaya a saber uno por qué causas empezará la revolución en el rimeic, pero no pienso averiguarlo.
> _


Entiendo lo que pretende ser o es llamado precuela. Lo que no entiendo es la necesidad de crear una palabra precisamente para una película que narra el origen de una historia posterior; fuera del mundillo cinematográfico eso se llama de otra manera, como antecedente, precedente, preliminar, introducción, prólogo, prolegómeno, preámbulo, exordio y quizá algunas más. Pero si ninguna de ellas le gusta a los creadores o espectadores de la película en cuestión o de otras similares precuelantes o precueladas, y prefieren precuela a otros posibles neologismos, no pasa nada; tampoco a mi me gustan los género cinematográfico simiescos ni galácticos, lo cual es irrelevante. Como si a la historia a la que se refiere la precuela es llamada secuela o recuela o poscuela, lo mismo da. Todo cuela ¿por qué no?.
P.S. Olvidé 'génesis' en sus acepciones de origen o principio de algo o de serie encadenada de hechos y de causas que conducen a un resultado.


----------



## Lord Darktower

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Estimados señores:


  Considerando que _secuela_ es la consecuencia de una cosa, hasta hace poco tenía entendido como _precuela_ a esa cosa que da origen a la _secuela_. Creo que me explico.

_Precuela_ no es palabra recogida en los diccionarios habituales pero en algunas ocasiones la había leído (en ámbitos fundamentalmente cinematográficos) y adivinado con ese sentido.

Veo sin embargo ahora en la Wikipedia que andaba yo errado, al parecer, pues no se considera _precuela_ al primer episodio que da origen a una secuela, sino a la secuela que se hace tramposamente para que parezca secuela la que en origen no lo fue. Creo que me explico.



> Se llama *precuela* a una obra, ya sea una película, novela, historieta, serie de televisión, videojuego, etc., creada después de una entrega original que tuvo éxito, pero cuya referencia cronológica se sitúa en el pasado, generalmente desvelando las causas o los orígenes del argumento de la primera entrega. Dicho término, pese a que se viene empleando en español desde los años noventa, no se registra en el DRAE.





  Visto lo visto, ¿qué nombre le pondrían ustedes a la obra *primera*, la originaria de una secuela?


----------



## Jonno

Primera película, primer episodio, primer capítulo...


----------



## Aviador

¿Podría alguien decirme qué significa la palabra _cuela_ a la que se antepone el prefijo _pre_-? 

Mi pregunta es obviamente capciosa.


----------



## Pixidio

Un secuela narra las causas de los acontecimientos de un episodio. Secuela y precuela son términos relativos al que se tome como -arbitrariamente- como punto de inicio. De todas maneras no estoy seguro de haber entendido lo que plantea.
Y es cierto lo que deice Aviador que esa palabra es un término nuevo... Existe quela, del griego khele que significa pata. "La pata que antecede". Podría ser.


----------



## Aviador

Pixidio said:


> […] Y es cierto lo que deice Aviador que esa palabra es un término nuevo... Existe quela, del griego khele que significa pata. "La pata que antecede". Podría ser.


Vamos, Pixidio, esa teoría que pretende justificar el palabro _precuela_ (no quiero decir que tú trates de justificarlo) me parece más trucha que billete de tres pesos (¿Es correcto mi argentinismo? ). Obiamente lo que se hizo fue tomar el término _secuela_ y se forzó un neologismo que hace que Frankenstein parezca una bella creación. _Secuela_ no es _cuela_ más un supuesto prefijo _se_, viene del latín _sequela_ y éste del verbo _sequor_ (seguir). Ni _cuela_ existe ni _se_ es un prefijo en castellano. Por lo tanto, no se puede tomar una supuesto sustantivo _cuela_ y agregarle el prefijo _pre_-.


----------



## chileno

¿Alguien quiere un colado de plátano o durazno? 

Estoy de acuerdo con Mr. Aviator.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Jonno said:


> Primera película, primer episodio, primer capítulo...


Ya, pero un 'primer capítulo' no avala que el segundo sea su consecuencia.


----------



## Peterdg

Como se sabe (supongo), el inglés es muy flexible para formar nuevos términos. Ahora bien, en inglés existe "sequel", que es una obra (cinematográfica, normalmente) que se hace después de otra original, que tuvo éxito, y el "sequel" cuenta lo que sigue después de los acontecimientos de la obra original. Ya que Hollywood es bastante flexible, inventivo etc., pensaron: "¿Por qué, si hacemos un "sequel", no haríamos un "prequel", que cuenta lo que pasó antes de los acontecimientos de la obra original" y nació la palabra "prequel" sin ningúna consideración etimológica. Y, en español, si "sequel" es "secuela", ¿por qué "prequel" no sería "precuela"?

Aquí hay la entrada del diccionario de la casa.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Gracias, Sr. Peterdg por su intervención, por aclaratoria sobre el origen de esos términos. Pero seguimos sin saber qué palabra propia, adjetivo o sustantivo, podríamos darle a esa obra literaria o cinematográfica que tiene éxito inesperado y sirve para hacer una secuela.


----------



## Peterdg

Lord Darktower said:


> Gracias, Sr. Peterdg por su intervención, por aclaratoria sobre el origen de esos términos. Pero seguimos sin saber qué palabra propia, adjetivo o sustantivo, podríamos darle a esa obra literaria o cinematográfica que tiene éxito inesperado y sirve para hacer una secuela.


¿La" obra original"?


----------



## S.V.

Hm, si técnicamente sigue siendo una secuela, una anterior a la verdadera secuela, podría llamársela "_presecuela_", hah...


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Vamos, Pixidio, esa teoría que pretende justificar el palabro _precuela_ (no quiero decir que tú trates de justificarlo) me parece más trucha que billete de tres pesos (¿Es correcto mi argentinismo? ). Obiamente lo que se hizo fue tomar el término _secuela_ y se forzó un neologismo que hace que Frankenstein parezca una bella creación. _Secuela_ no es _cuela_ más un supuesto prefijo _se_, viene del latín _sequela_ y éste del verbo _sequor_ (seguir). Ni _cuela_ existe ni _se_ es un prefijo en castellano. Por lo tanto, no se puede tomar una supuesto sustantivo _cuela_ y agregarle el prefijo _pre_-.


Más claro echarle agua.
"Precuela" es una burrada idiomática. Pero lograron colarla, y si nos decuidamos van a lograr precolarla.
_


----------



## chileno

Mi suegro solía decir "Crees que la mazamorra se mastica, y tu papá no sabe"


----------



## Pixidio

Aviador said:


> Vamos, Pixidio, esa teoría que pretende justificar el palabro _precuela_ (no quiero decir que tú trates de justificarlo) me parece más trucha que billete de tres pesos (¿Es correcto mi argentinismo? ). Obiamente lo que se hizo fue tomar el término _secuela_ y se forzó un neologismo que hace que Frankenstein parezca una bella creación. _Secuela_ no es _cuela_ más un supuesto prefijo _se_, viene del latín _sequela_ y éste del verbo _sequor_ (seguir). Ni _cuela_ existe ni _se_ es un prefijo en castellano. Por lo tanto, no se puede tomar una supuesto sustantivo _cuela_ y agregarle el prefijo _pre_-.



¿Teoría? O sea que hay gente que dice esa ganzada convencida de que es así... Mmm, no sé che. A como están las cosas de este lado nos inundan de papelitos de colores que nadie sabe cuánto valen; no me sorprendería que saquen el de 3 (aunque con eso no comprés ni medio quilo de pan).


----------



## duvija

No olvidemos la postcuela y la durantecuela...


----------



## Ludaico

Primigenia.


----------



## Ludaico

duvija said:


> No olvidemos la postcuela y la durantecuela...



Me gustan más trascuela y sotacuela .


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Solo por meter la cuchara y comentarles que nunca antes había sabido que una  secuelas fuera algún tipo de continuación de una historia. Siempre me sonó a cicatriz, a daño derivado de un sufrimiento. Pero me resulta ahora leer «precuela».
Saludos.


----------



## Sorenzor

No iba a decir nada porque el tema es de hace años, pero viendo que ha ido resurgiendo año tras año, me voy a permitir recuperar la tradición XD

Y que conste que digo esto de buen humor y sin pretender ofender, pero gente... esto está fatal. El término "precuela" no estará aceptado, pero es de uso habitual en muchos círculos, y se ha filtrado a la vida cotidiana. No hay otra palabra que signifique exactamente lo mismo, es corta y práctica. Es útil y se usa mucho. Cumple un papel. El DRAE tendría que haber aceptado esta palabra antes que otras salvajadas que están aceptando en los últimos años. 

Contemplando vuestro desconcierto no puedo evitar plantearme si no deberíais ver más cine y estudiar menos el diccionario XD. Algunos hablaban al principio de que era una palabra que usaba quien quería dárselas de listo. Quien afirma esto no vive en el mundo real. Alguno hasta ha hecho alguna afirmación en latín XD 

Dicho sea de paso, después de leer eso he visto otras afirmaciones en que la gente la descalificó ridículamente cuando el verdadero valor de la palabra es su utilidad y uso, más que su procedencia. Precuela es intuitiva para cualquiera con sentido común, no es fácil equivocarla. La contracción de "previo" y "secuela" da a entender bastante claramente su significado, guste más o menos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Gracias por incluirme entre la gente que descalificó ridículamente el palabro 'secuela'. No creo que ver más cine, como vengo haciendo desde hace muchos años, y consultar menos el DRAE, y no he dejado de hacerlo desde hace otros tantos, me pueda redimir de la ridiculez. Además estoy escaso de sentido común, pues la amputación, más que contracción, de "previo" y "secuela" no me da a entender nada, a más de que ciertamente no me gusta XD.
En inglés se conoce como 'portmanteau' una palabra que resulta de la fusión de los sonidos y significados de otras dos, como smog de smoke y fog. En este caso no hay contradicción entre los dos morfemas de los que proceden el respectivo nuevo morfema; de la misma forma se formó el portemanteau "prequel" sin que la contradicción entre "pre" y "sequel" haya sido un obstáculo. Pero en español la contradicción entre "pre" y "secuela" se hace difícil de digerir. Si se adopta ese superfluo anglicismo, resignación XD. Pero como anglicismo, no como fusión en español, que sería tanto como llamar "humobla" al "smog".


----------



## Xiscomx

Estimados *forenses*:

Para mí, ‘*precuela*’ no cuela ni con engaños ni artificios; palabro regurgitante es, procedente de la nada y que gracias a mi presciencia auguro exigüe vida y nula raigambre. Con él se pretende dar luz primordial a un antiguo y desconocido hecho que puede tener, o no, relación con un acontecimiento actual que genera gran interés entre un público ávido de conocer los orígenes del mismo. A esto, en español, culturalmente hablando, se le llama «*analepsis primigenia*» o «*secuencia primigenia*».

Y que conste en acta que con esto no pretendo haber descubierto el octavo continente.

Un poco de salud para todos.


----------



## Sorenzor

Xiscomx said:


> Estimados *forenses*:
> 
> Para mí, ‘*precuela*’ no cuela ni con engaños ni artificios; palabro regurgitante es, procedente de la nada y que gracias a mi presciencia auguro exigüe vida y nula raigambre. Con él se pretende dar luz primordial a un antiguo y desconocido hecho que puede tener, o no, relación con un acontecimiento actual que genera gran interés entre un público ávido de conocer los orígenes del mismo. A esto, en español, culturalmente hablando, se le llama «*analepsis primigenia*» o «*secuencia primigenia*».
> 
> Y que conste en acta que con esto no pretendo haber descubierto el octavo continente.
> 
> Un poco de salud para todos.



La palabra ya es una realidad bastante arraigada, la habla más gente de la que usa la mitad de las palabras que manejas tú. Que la RAE no se haya percatado no es más que el orden cotidiano de las cosas.

Como decía, cantidad de gente que vive al margen del mundo real.

Al otro mensaje anterior no le contesto porque para empezar no ha entendido mi afirmación. 

Lamento las molestias. Que la Fuerza os acompañe.


----------



## Aviador

Sorenzor said:


> La palabra ya es una realidad bastante arraigada, la habla más gente de la que usa la mitad de las palabras que manejas tú. Que la RAE no se haya percatado no es más que el orden cotidiano de las cosas...


O la RAE no se ha percatado o no quiere avalar con su inclusión en el diccionario una palabra mal formada que, para mal de males, es el crudo calco de un término acuñado en inglés. Claro, no es culpa de los mercaderes de Hollywood que los corderos de este lado de la frontera lingüística se traguen cualquier cosa que les arrojen para consumir. Ya pasó con _bizarro_, por ejemplo. Yo no me conformo, aspiro a lago mejor.


----------



## Gabriel

A ver si pongo un poco de orden (lo que, viniendo de mí, puede resultar en cualquier cosa).

Tuve varicela y me acabo de recuperar. Ahora he decidido que me voy a generar una manchitas en la cara que me acompañarán el resto de mi vida.
Tuve un accidente y, luego del mismo, he decidido quedar paralítico del cuello para abajo.
El gobierno tomó las medidas económicas que creyó necesarias, pero ahora ha decidido que las mismas generen una gran crisis.

¿Parece ridículo? Lo es.
La secuela es la consecuencia (en general negativa) de algo. No es una decisión que se toma. Aunque esa secuela sea la consecuencia negativa de una decisión (como las medidas que tomó el gobierno en el ejemplo anterior), no es la decisión en sí ni su implementación. Las manchitas en la cara, la parálisis, la crisis, son consecuencias no volitivas de hechos anteriores (aunque los hechos anteriores puedan, o no, haber sido volitivos).

Si yo hago una película, y la película es tan mala que los espectadores se suicidan, tal vez podríamos decir que el suicidio masivo se los espectadores es una secuela de la película.
Si yo hago una película, y los espectadores no se suicidan, y entonces _*decido *_hacer una segunda parte, de ninguna manera esa segunda parte puede ser una secuela de la película original. Eso es una degeneración del sentido original de la palabra secuela.

Si "secuela" (por "segunda parte de una obra realizada con posterioridad al estreno de la primera") ya es una degeneración, amputar la palabra secuela para extirparle el prefijo inexistente _se_ para luego agregarle el prefijo existente _pre_  la palabra residual inexistente _cuela_, es una degeneración al cubo.

En este punto, cabe aclarar que la palabra _secuela_ original se traduce al inglés como _consequence_ (¿no era obvio?), *NO* como _sequel_. _Sequel_, por otro lado, sí quiere decir obra que es continuación de una obra anterior. Entonces, en inglés, generar a partir de _sequel _la palabra _precuel_, puede ser una aberración pero no al cuadrado, y menos aún si tenemos en cuenta la gran flexibilidad de ese idioma para inventar nuevas palabras combinando otras.

Por otro lado, en el idioma español no escasean palabras para referirse, adecuadamente, a las obras que se hicieron luego de la original, donde la historia de las mismas es posterior o anterior a la historia en la obra original.

Podríamos empezar por anterior y posterior, o también antecesora y sucesora.

En definitiva, las palabras secuela y precuela, con los sentidos explicados, no tienen cabida en el esquema del idioma español, excepto como anglicismos. Y el DRAE no reconoce ninguna de las dos.

Ahora bien, a la gente en masa le importa muy poco lo que pudiera tener cabida o no en el esquema de nuestro idioma. La realidad modifica y genera el esquema de nuestro idioma, por mucho que le pese a la Academia.
Con el beneplácito de la Academia o no, y le pese a quien le pese, las palabras secuela y precuela, con el sentido de obras con historias posteriores y anteriores a la de la obra original, ya son parte del lenguaje cotidiano y han llegado para quedarse por lo menos por muchos, muchos años, y tratar de pelearse con esta realidad es inútil.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola estimado *Sorenzor*:

Con todo el humor del mundo y a modo de soliloquio cómico, sin ánimo de perturbar emociones, te expreso con todo mi cariño que me da un no sé qué, un qué sé yo, que al buen humor del que te arrogas se le han apeado los dientes. Que a miles y más miles, o millones y millones —para cuantificar a lo grande— de personajes que ambulan por ahí se les ocurra parir otro tanto de deformes bodrios como lo es la _quasimódica_ palabreja ‘*precuela*’ no le confiere carta de certitud por mucho empeño que se ponga en ello.

¿Qué tú crees que el bicho se va a propagar cual plaga? Lo dudo, pero no lo descarto, pues echando mano al aforismo de Don Alfred ‘Sacalenguas’ Einstein, repito: «Hay dos cosas infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana. Y del Universo no estoy seguro».

El cóctel o aleación que preconizas:


Sorenzor said:


> […] Precuela es intuitiva para cualquiera con sentido común, no es fácil equivocarla. *La contracción de "previo" y "secuela" da a entender bastante claramente su significado*, guste más o menos.


me da a entender que has procedido a una inviable contracción embarazosa que requiere de una cavilosa imaginación para alumbrar semejante engendro final: ‘*precuela*’.

Otro gallo cantaría —puestos ya a inventar— si la contracción licenciara ‘*presecuela*’, la cual resultaría más creíble y aceptable.

¡Vivir para ver… y enfermar viendo!
Por favor, que el humor no decaiga nunca. Salud.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Temo, por los precedentes, que ha venido para quedarse. Igual que moneda mala desplaza a la buena (el cobre y el aluminio a la plata y al oro, el papel al metal, y el plástico al papel), el morfema viciado arrasa al tradicional y correcto. Así viene pasando. Los medios de comunicación se apuntan con entusiasmo a esa práctica, y con ello tiene asegurada la victoria.  
(Presecuela no me parece más aceptable y hace aún más evidente la contradicción. Peor es meneallo)


----------



## Vampiro

Dicho en otras palabras, retrocedemos.
Lamentablemente quienes tienen más tribuna son los más nefastos, la mayoría fue a la universidad a comer membrillos, me refiero a los periodistas, claro está; algunos sin el corrector del Word son incapaces de escribir dos líneas sin errores de ortografía, me consta, estudié un par de años de periodismo y escapé horrorizado a refugiarme en la ingeniería, era incapaz de estar junto a tantas luminarias.
Presecuela no sólo no es aceptable, es además un error, se anulan mutuamente los prefijos. Debería ser prepresecuela, o postpostprecuela.
Si mal no recuerdo Aviador preguntó que significa “cuela”; simple: es el presente indicativo del verbo “colar” en tercera persona, con lo que “pre cuela” sería colar previamente algo.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Por lo que se ve el señor Lucas es el responsable directo de la invención de sables imposibles y palabras imposibles. Probemos a ver si cuela, y coló. Luego estamos los que pensamos que tanto la palabreja como la_ precuela_ de la guerra de las galaxias son barbaridades lingüísticas y cinematográficas.

¿Tanto costaba decir el origen de la guerra de las galaxias?


----------



## Jonno

> ¿Tanto costaba decir el origen de la guerra de las galaxias?


Le veo varios problemas a "origen":

El primer significado que sugiere es "principio, nacimiento". Y aunque también significa causa, creo que es más fuerte el otro significado y lo primero en que pensamos.
Y aunque suele serlo, una precuela tampoco tiene por qué ser necesariamente la causa de la historia que se publicó primero. Podría ser una historia anterior, en el mismo ambiente y con los mismos personajes o relacionados con ellos, pero paralela a los otros hechos relatados.
En el caso de la guerra de las galaxias: hay tres "precuelas" (episodios I, II y III) de la trilogía inicial (episodios IV, V y VI), y sería extraño decir que hay tres "orígenes". El origen, como principio o nacimiento, sería el episodio I únicamente. Y tendríamos que inventar palabras para los episodios II y III 

Me imagino que quienes inventaron "precuela" no querían cerrar el grifo de poder hacer tantas películas, libros, etc. como quisieran llamando "origen" a esa historia.

No defiendo el uso de precuela, pero estoy tan acostumbrado a ella que no se me ocurre una palabra mejor. Además la guerra está perdida: la recogen el diccionario Clave y la 23ª edición del DRAE.

Esta es la definición del Clave:


> Obra de ficción creada tras la obra original y que desarrollan el mismo universo, pero en un tiempo anterior: Enlas precuelas se suelen desarrollar las causas que originan la historia de la obra original.




Edito:


Valeria Mesalina said:


> Por lo que se ve el señor Lucas es el responsable directo de la invención de sables imposibles y palabras imposibles.



Por lo visto se acuñó cuando Lucas tenía 14 años  Lo hizo el editor Anthony Boucher en 1958 para referirse a la novela “_They Shall Have Stars_” de James Blish. Fuente


----------



## Vampiro

El lado oscuro de la fuerza ha ganado una batalla...
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pues yo no le veo tanto problema a origen. Con decir que es una trilogía en cuatro partes (o las que le dé la real gana al señor Lucas) lo tienen solucionado.


----------



## Gabriel

¿Y qué hacemos con Terminator donde, por estar en un bucle de viaje temporal, cada película siguiente cuenta lo que pasa después con Connor que es, al mismo tiempo, lo que pasa antes con Terminator (o mejor dicho sus orígenes)?

Son secuelas y precuelas al mismo tiempo. ¿Le inventamos una palabra?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ya hay una frase para eso: marear la perdiz .


----------



## Agró

Isocronocuelas, evidentemente. Y si cuela, cuela.


----------



## Aviador

Encontré un artículo de prensa que creo que viene muy cuento. Se trata de una entrevista al director de la RAE, Darío Villanueva, en el Diario de Mallorca. Lo que en ese artículo me hizo recordar este hilo fue la frase de don Darío que ese diario pone en el encabezamiento de la nota: "_El español es una lengua fuerte pero me preocupa el papanatismo lingüístico_".
Se puede leer aquí.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo creo que no hay que hacerse tanto problema, si a uno no le gusta _precuela_ usa alguna de las alternativas propuestas... ¡y listo! En cuanto a "papanaterías"... surgen todos los días, la inmensa mayoría fenece al corto tiempo... pero algunas perviven y el diccionario las incorpora veinte años después. La etimología importa hasta por ahí nomás... _conmigo, contigo, consigo_ son despropósitos etimológicos si vamos al caso.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Por lo visto, ni don Darío pudo contra el papanatismo lingüístico: precuela.
Me declaro en rebeldía y llamo a todos los que como yo aman nuestra querida lengua común a nunca usar este engendro ni fomentar su uso.


----------



## S.V.

El _grave delito idiomático_, el _aborto lingüístico, _la _barbaridad inculta, grave_, _horrorosa y cacofónica_ triunfó.  Hasta suena a presidente de _USA_.



Aviador said:


> llamo a todos los que como yo aman nuestra querida lengua común a nunca usar este engendro ni fomentar su uso.


En mi rancho estamos ocupados con _haiga_ y _véngansen_, no tenemos soldados para más intervenciones extranjeras.


----------



## Aviador

S.V. said:


> ... En mi rancho estamos ocupados con _haiga_ y _vengansen_, no tenemos hombres para las expediciones extranjeras.


Ya, además, el frente "no tardó en vérsele" tiene sus complejidades, ya lo sé, pero con que dejen ustedes de usar el palabro _precuela_ es ya de gran ayuda.
Un saludo desde la legión extranjera. Seguimos resistiendo. ¡Manden munición!


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Decíamos ayer:


Quique Alfaro said:


> "papanaterías"... surgen todos los días, la inmensa mayoría fenece al corto tiempo... pero algunas perviven y el diccionario las incorpora veinte años después.



_RAE locuta, causa finita. _
(Esto es: _A llorar a la iglesia._)


----------



## Doraemon-

Pues a mí me gusta "precuela". No había palabra que reflejara un concepto equivalente, y se copia del inglés "prequel". Será un bodrio lingüístico pero que se lo coman los anglosajones, para nosotros es un simple anglicismo.


----------



## martigot

Este tema me recuerda otro: los clásicos utilizaban una técnica narrativa llamada "in medias res". El mundo anglosajón recurrió a "flhasback". Y en español tenemos "analepsis". Tal vez esta misma palabra podría dotarse de un nuevo significado. Pero en el lenguaje manda quien es más "snobista". Yo creo que también se podría emplear "preludio", más fiel desde la etimología dado su empleo en el ámbito artístico. Lo que está claro es la contradicción "in términis" de la palabra "precuela".


----------



## martigot

Aviador said:


> Vamos, Pixidio, esa teoría que pretende justificar el palabro _precuela_ (no quiero decir que tú trates de justificarlo) me parece más trucha que billete de tres pesos (¿Es correcto mi argentinismo? ). Obiamente lo que se hizo fue tomar el término _secuela_ y se forzó un neologismo que hace que Frankenstein parezca una bella creación. _Secuela_ no es _cuela_ más un supuesto prefijo _se_, viene del latín _sequela_ y éste del verbo _sequor_ (seguir). Ni _cuela_ existe ni _se_ es un prefijo en castellano. Por lo tanto, no se puede tomar una supuesto sustantivo _cuela_ y agregarle el prefijo _pre_-.



Creo que tienes razón. Secuela es un palabreo. Pero "se" es un prefijo latino cuyo significado nos indicaría "por detrás", "por debajo", "a un nivel inferior": se-parar, se-ducir.


----------

